# minneosota/NY trade



## lakers1 (May 28, 2002)

You know sprewell is my favorite knick but unforunately layden will panic and trade him for some another olda$$ who cant play. But what about zcerbiak,smith,lopez for camby,jackson,sprewell. I hate to see sprewell go. cause he is a very good player and fuk he aint old im tired of dat shyt he can still dunk nicely and his 3 point shot is getting better with age he shot 35 percent this year and will get better and the only reason it was such a bad percentage was because he had to create his own shot and shoot in front of guys he will definitely improve with age. just look at stockkton he is still the man at 41. and if he does go to minneosota the knicks are gonna hate themselves so much becauase he is gonna have more help and will excel so much. and Win MVP honors. dont take Sprewell haha just take camby,jackson, haarington,knight and all our bench players scerbiak isnt that good


----------

